# Feed & Forget



## stu_ (30 Dec 2015)

Hi
kinda got out of the habit of posting recently, was stuck in the house (again), randomly decided to post some photos.Just a bog standard community tank, that i'm slowly running the stock down on.
Had the Rummys for nearly 6 years.Gonna change things up when this lot pop their fins 
Rio 180 -T8 lights for 8 hrs
Soil
About 18 months old
Water change when i feel like.Usually 2-3 weeks.Ditto ferts (Darrel-notice the floaters )
Not great pics, but


----------

